# Eye Gunk



## Cavedog

Dax has been waking up with this gunk in his eyes every morning. I have taken him to the vet twice. Each time he has given me different eye drops and they have cleared up the problem, but as soon as the prescription runs out, the gunk returns.

Anyone else with this problem? Is it a serious condition?

Bruce


----------



## Macaroni

No issue w/ it at all. Mac gets eye gunk after every sleep. It's like how humans get eye gunk after they sleep....all dogs get it....unless it's a crazy amount, his eyes look blood shot, or it smells a bit I wouldn't worry at all. Just wipe it away lightly w/ a tissue. Personally I think the vet is just trying to make a buck. You can get eye cleansing solution at the pet store whihc I'm sure has the exact same effect. But just my two cents.

Cheers


----------



## clover

Actually, we are going through the same thing. At first Osha was waking up with what seemed like a normal amount of stuff in her eyes but then it started to get much worse. It multiplied throughout the day and was green-ish. She's currently taking eyedrops and it has helped. We're hoping it stays gone.

A think a little bit is within the realm of normal but if it's a funny colour or keeps on coming back throughout the day then I would think the same thing as you.

Maybe Vs just excrete more eye stuff than some other dogs might? Even with the eye drops, I never noticed this much with any other dog I've had.


----------



## JillandDan

Vs are prone to eye issues. So far Holley has just had the normal eye boogies. No colors or smells. Good luck to you.


----------



## Mercutio

I've had Merc at the vets a few times because of gunk in his eye. She said vizslas (and other gun dogs) are prone to eye problems because of the shape of their eyes and something about the tear duct that I can't remember. He often has just lots of clear- white gunk in his eye which i try to clean out (he hates me doing this) and I also put something called "Lacri lube" in it. The first lot i got from the vet but then i found it at the human pharmacy (exactly the same but cheaper) and put that in his eyes if we've been to the beach or somewhere he is likely to get dirt in his eyes. Also if his eyes are bloodshot. If this doesn't work in 2 days and his eyes are quite pink and / or the gunk has turned yellow then it's to the vet to get antibiotic drops. The vet is quite happy with this approach - she doesn't think it's worth spending the money on coming in every time his eyes get a bit gooopy, only when it doesn't clear up quickly.


----------



## clover

Oh good. Glad to confirm it's a V thing and not an Osha thing  

What is Lacri Lube? Where can you get it?


----------



## mswhipple

The Vizsla breed in general is also prone to two separate eye conditions called "ectropion" and "entropion". These really have more to do with the eyelids than the actual eyeball. People sometimes suffer from these conditions, as well. You can"Google" them to learn more.

Willie had surgery for both conditions about two months after I brought him home from the pound. Problem solved. Fortunately, we have a great Veterinary Ophthalmologist right in the area (Southeastern Michigan). 

Here is a link to a website about canine eye health in general:

http://www.ehow.com/about_6537215_canine-eye-testing.html


----------



## Macaroni

Wow, I just went from unconcerned to concerned. Thanks for everyone's input. Mac's eye gunk has gone from wat I would call normal (just a little after sleeping) to somewhat alarming in the last 4-5 days. First the amount of gunk increased and the last two mornings when he come back in from his morning potty he's had a thinner milky type of gunk that seems to cover about a third of his eye. I wipe it away w/ a kleenex and he seems fine afterwards, and it doesn't seem to reappear until the next morning. His pupils look fine (no redness) and he hasn't been in any discomfort, but I think if it's present again tomorrow I'll be making an appointment w/ the vet!


----------



## Linescreamer

When Copper's eyes get gooey, I used contact lens cleaning solution. A few drops for a couple days and he is back to normal. Just don't let it get out of control and you can avoid the hassle of visiting the Vet for every little thing.


----------



## Macaroni

Thanks Linescreamer

Yeah I spoke to a few people and just picked up some Polysporin Anitbiotic Eye drops as recommended by Kian in the "Eye Infections" thread. Hopefully that should clear it up. Don't need to spend $75 so a Vet can recommend the same thing for a similar product that's 3 x the cost.

Hope it goes well.


----------



## Mercutio

Lacri-lube is (according to the box) a lubricating eye ointment that contains mostly liquid parrafin. I just get it from the pharmacist here in oz.


----------



## Macaroni

update***

Been about two days...we've been using the polysporin 3x a day (supposed to be 4)....anywya it's wrked great...eye gubars are back to normal colour, consistency, and amount...eyes are still slightly red but doesn't appear to be any issues/discomfort..we'll keep using for the full 7 days as recommended, but nice little product to have in your pocket as a first attempt at combating eye issues for only $10 (Cdn). Big thanks to Kian for the recommendation.

Cheers


----------



## sabrina26

I found this from my dog eye! My puppy was getting a lot of white discharge and red eyes. I thought he had allergrgy or he scratched himself, so I started cleaning with saline solution, and while cleaning I noticed hair like projection from eye and half of this thing was underneath eye mucosa. Does anyone know what it could be?


----------



## gingerling

Looks like a little seed pod to me, running thru brush/woods maybe?

Their eyes often tear and gunk as a result of some debris getting in there, good you got it out, she probably feels better.


----------

